# Re-Télécharger Achat précédemment remboursé



## stéphane83 (10 Novembre 2011)

Salut,
Voilà le problème (qui n'en n' est pas vraiment un) :

J'ai téléchargé et acheté donc une application qui ne m'a pas donné satisfaction il y a quelques temps de cela...
J'ai donc demandé l'annulation et le remboursement de celle-ci : ce qui a été fait.

L'application a donc disparu de ma liste achats dans l'App Store.

Aujourd'hui, je comptai donc télécharger à nouveau cette application et là, surprise :

L'Apple Store m'indique que j'ai déjà acheté cet article et donc je procède au téléchargement (gratuit).

Pas vraiment gênant vous allez me dire si ce n'est que l'achat apparait brièvement lors de son téléchargement dans une section "autre achat" et ne se loge plus dans la liste.

Comment remédier à cela et indiquer à Apple que je souhaite à nouveau que cet article soit dans ma liste d'achats?


----------



## drs (10 Novembre 2011)

oui mais tu as réussi à la retélécharger au final?


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Novembre 2011)

OUi, l'application se retélécharge sans problème et sans payer!


----------



## Numa24 (11 Novembre 2011)

Il m'est arrivé exactement la même chose, j'ai envoyé un mail a apple, mais mon interlocuteur ne semblait pas comprendre la chose.


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Novembre 2011)

Numa24 a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé exactement la même chose, j'ai envoyé un mail a apple, mais mon interlocuteur ne semblait pas comprendre la chose.



Et tu as réussi à repositionner l'application dans ta liste?


----------



## r e m y (11 Novembre 2011)

Il faut aller dans le compte (Menu Store, puis Voir mon compte) et Afficher les applications masquées


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Novembre 2011)

En fait il s'agit d'une application qui a été annulée et remboursée.
Et donc elle n'apparaît plus ni dans la liste ni dans les achats masqués.


----------



## Numa24 (12 Novembre 2011)

Moi le remboursement à été effectué avant la mise en place de la rubrique achat sur l'app store, donc elles sont dans la liste achat.


----------

